# Bloomberg, Gates pledge $375 mil against tobacco



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Some things just burn me up.  http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080723/ts_nm/bloomberg_gates_dc_3


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

pakrat said:


> Some things just burn me up.  http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080723/ts_nm/bloomberg_gates_dc_3


I guess these guys think that because they are richer than everybody else they should tell everyone else how to live.

A poor worker in a third world country ends their back-breaking day in a sweatshop by smoking a cigarette and these billionaire poor excuses for human beings want to deny them a few minutes of relaxation and joy in their life.


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

More info: http://www.reuters.com/article/latestCrisis/idUSN23485541
GRRRRRR!!!! :gn

Whatever happened to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness?


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Fullycanvassed said:


> Whatever happened to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness?


As far as these people are concerned, that only applies to the rich. (not that all rich people think like them)


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if they will replace the income from workers in central America who make cigars
ya right


----------



## Bowmore (Jun 26, 2008)

Fullycanvassed said:


> More info: http://www.reuters.com/article/latestCrisis/idUSN23485541
> GRRRRRR!!!! :gn
> 
> Whatever happened to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness?


In the "latest crisis" article it states, "The billionaires said the money would go to anti-smoking groups working with governments of developing countries such as India and China to curb tobacco use."

Gee, give millions of dollars to anti-smoking groups working with a communist government.

Why the heck didn't I think of that!

Hey Bill, don't forget, 100101010011110, garbage in, 1010100101, garbage out.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Fu*k them! They can eat :BS and :hn !! I hope the :mn get them! :gn :fu :sl :c :bx


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Look at the Heros now!

Don't worry about AIDs or starving children in Africa, or even Genocide in Darfur!

Gates and Bloomberg got it right saving the world from the "evils" of tobacco!

FY.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Guess smoking is worse than hunger. Who would of thought it.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I absolutely hate Bloomberg. Not only does he want people to die by taking away guns, now he wants people to be miserable. 

HEY BLOOMBERG AND GATES :fu


----------



## drjammer (Mar 28, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Guess smoking is worse than hunger. Who would of thought it.


 Ditto


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw these 2 on TV last night being interviewed by Charlie Rose. I watched about 2 minutes of Bloomberg pontificating and had to change the channel before I puked up my dinner. u


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Just remember, this is America and people can do whatever they want with the money they have...if it's legal that is.

I may not agree with what they're doing, but I do respect their right to do it. Its no worse than being forced to listen to Kanye West rail against the Bush administration during an AWARDS show...not a politcal event.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Its no worse than being forced to listen to Kanye West rail against the Bush administration during an AWARDS show...not a politcal event.


Yall all up in this afghanistan bitch need to skeet skeet ya herd?


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

i just dont understand why they want to try and controll other people, leave them alone and let tham run their own country and do what they want :c


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Al_Samson said:


> i just dont understand why they want to try and controll other people,


That's it. Power and control. All that money and neither one can buy any common sence.


----------

